# Interaktive Filme, die Zukunft der Videospiele...



## Rifter (6. März 2013)

Nun ich weiß nicht so recht wo ich das Thema hier reinstellen soll. Ich suche ganz bestimmte Spiele...

Eigentlich spiel ich überwiegend Echtzeitstrategiespiele und MMOs. Shooter haben mich zwar schon immer fasziniert, doch ist mein Geschick an der Tastatur/Maus nicht ganz so gut als das ich hier sonderlich viel reißen könnte . 

In letzter Zeit bin ich an Spiele geraten mit einer Art Story bzw. einen besonders Leichten Modus. Diese Spiele beinhalten besonders viele Cutscene und einer, optimaler weiße, spannenden Geschichte.

Ein Aktuelles Beispiel ist Tomb Raider. Die Grafik ist mittlerweile so fantastisch das man den Charakteren ihre Rollen abkauft und mehr noch, mit ihnen mitleitet. Zwischen den Cutscene geht es richtig zur Sache. Momente in denen der Spieler die Steuerung übernimmt gehen nahtlos in Ingameszenen über, hier werden dann die Filmreifen Actionszenen gezeigt.
Auch währen des spielens wurde Lara Leben eingehaucht so schütz sich vor der Hitze des Feuers, stützt sich an Wanden/Felsen ab oder Zückt ihr Funkgerät und geht langsamer wenn sie mit jemandem redet.

Ein Beispiel ist noch Mass Effekt. Besonderheit hier: man kann die Story geringfügig beeinflussen. 

Jetzt meine Frage
Kennt ihr weitere Spiele mit:
- guter Grafik, glaubhaften Charakteren?
- Filmreifer Geschichte d.h. auch vielen Cutscene die die Story erzählen?
- Story bzw. leichtem Modus?
- lebhaften Charakteren?

Zuletzt möchte ich von euch wissen wie ihr von der Verschmelzung - Spiel und Film - denkt?


----------



## floppydrive (6. März 2013)

Siehe meine Signatur


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Dazu gibt's eigentlich nur ein Game zu nennen: Heavy Rain. Bezeichnet sich ja selbst schon als interaktives Drama.


----------



## Konov (6. März 2013)

Sicher ganz spannend zwischendurch, wie ein guter Film eben.
Aber zum Zocken empfinde ich es meist doch besser, wenn man eben richtig spielt und nicht ständig von Cutscenes unterbrochen wird.

Cutscenes gehören natürlich irgendwie dazu, aber nur als ein winzig kleiner Teil. Je nach Spiel auch mal etwas mehr. Es sollte aber den Spielteil nicht überschreiten IMO


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. März 2013)

Die Metal Gear Solid Reihe bietet für mich einen gelungenen Mix aus Gameplay und reichlich Cutscenes.
Auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte das Spiel absolut niemandem ein Problem bereiten.

Auch zu empfehlen wäre Fahrenheit, quasi der Vorläufer von Heavy Rain...gerade zum Ende hin wird das Spiel allerdings doch recht knackig.


----------



## Rifter (7. März 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Siehe meine Signatur



Interessant.

Aber inwiefern Interaktiv ?

Aber danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir anschauen - vielleicht gibts sogar ein Lets Play davon 


Bisher hat man versucht Spiele Filmreif zu machen? Angelehnt an "Dear Esther" könnte man eine Virtuelle Welt machen, darin eine Geschichte laufen lassen und als Zuschauer könnte man den Film aus einer jeweils anderen Perspektive erleben. Oder selbst Handlungen und Dialoge entscheiden - ähnlich wie bei Mass Effect.


----------



## floppydrive (7. März 2013)

Interaktiv ist es sicher wenig aber es ist einfach eine Spielidee die ganz weg von den Konventionellen arbeitet ähnlich den Spielen von Tale of Tales welche auch alle durchweg genial sind.

Dear Esther ist halt immer wieder anders, jedes mal wenn du das Spiel neu startest verändert sich die Geschichte etwas und du bekommst ein paar andere Brocken zu geworfen die du vorher nicht hattest und so baut sich irgendwann ein Gesamtbild zusammen.


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Die Metal Gear Solid Reihe bietet für mich einen gelungenen Mix aus Gameplay und reichlich Cutscenes.



Kann ich so unterschreiben. 
Zu den Cutscenes:
Wenn man alle Filmchen schaut etc, kam ich bei MGS3, auf 11 Stunden Spielzeit.
Als ich mal zum Spaß, alle weggeklickt habe und wirklich nur gespielt hab, war ich bei 3 3/4H.


----------



## vollmi (7. März 2013)

Ich warte ja schon soo lange auf eine Fortsetzung von so Perlen wie Road Avenger 
Der Inbegriff des interaktiven Films.

mfg René


----------



## Keashaa (7. März 2013)

Ich habe mir am WE mal die Demo von Heavy Rain gezogen und ausprobiert (nachdem überall von dem Spiel geschwärmt wird, wollte ich es mal testen). Das Konzept hat mir irgendwie gar nicht zugesagt. Der interaktive Film kam mir da sehr schlecht präsentiert vor. Im Endeffekt drückst du ein paar Knöpfe (und weißt teilweise gar nicht, warum), dann kommt eine Szene und unvermittelt sollst du in Sekundenbruchteilen wieder was drücken. Es wirkte wie nix halbes und nix ganzes.
Aber vielleicht ist auch einfach die Demo nur schlecht und vermittelt ein völlig falsches Gefühl. So ein richtiges Feeling wollte nicht auftreten.


----------



## floppydrive (7. März 2013)

Heavy Rain ist in meinen Augen auch überbewertet da dieses Spiel extrem viele Logiklücken hat und die Story ansich nun auch nicht überragend ist. Die ganze Präsentation und gerade die Mimik der Charaktere ist natürlich sehr gut.


----------



## Rifter (7. März 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Heavy Rain [...]



Und ausschlißlich PS2...   

Das verhältnis Interaktion/Story muss auch stimmen denn. Ich hab nix davon wenn ich nacher auch nur das Gefühl hatte, nur Zuschauer gewesen zu sein.

Und die Geschichte muss den Spieler mitreißen können. Das hundertfünzigste Kriegsdrama würde much nichtmehr hervorlocken.


----------



## SonicTank (19. März 2013)

Mhm, Ich seh da jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen Thread-Titel und dem eigentlichen Inhalt dieser Diskussion. 

Der Titel impliziert das, was in den 90ern schonmal im Aufbruch war, nämlich interaktive Filme (AkteX das Spiel als halbwegs gutes Beispiel).

Wenn es dem TE allerdings "nur" um die Story eines Spiels und darüber hinaus geht, dann habe ich da schon seit Jahren einige in diesem Punkt herausragende Titel auf meiner Liste.

Mein Lieblingsspiel in Sachen Story und Charakterverflechtung ist da der erste Teil der Dragon Age-Reihe. Ich hab selten so schön gezeichnete Charaktere erlebt. Ich vermute mal, dass dies in den meisten Bioware-Spielen so ist, kenne viele dieser Titel aber nicht.

Dragon Age habe ich genossen, so wie einen Film oder ein gutes Buch, nur eben zum Mitspielen. 

Ansonsten gefällt mir in Sachen Story noch besonders gut...hmm, naja, die Warcraft Lore. 


Zum Thread-Titel: Nein, ich denke nicht, dass Spiele der Zukunft interaktive Filme sein werden. Das man sehr gut ein Spiel mit "gewöhnlicher" Grafik inszenieren kann, haben ja einige Entwickler bereits bewiesen.


----------



## Tilbie (19. März 2013)

Ich finde die zunehmende "Verschmelzung" von Videospiel und Film einfach nur nervend. Wenn ich einen Film gucken will, dann gucke ich einen Film und wenn ich ein Videospiel spielen will dann möchte ich das auch verdammt nochmal Spielen.
Ich möchte nicht alle 10min durch eine Cut-Scene mit Quick-Time-Events in meinem Spielfluss unterbrochen werden.
Hier muss ich auch wieder mein All-Time-Favorite Demon's Souls als beispiel nehmen. Das Spiel schafft es ohne Zwischensequenzen die länger als eine Minute sind eine so glaubhafte und dichte Atmosphäre zu erschaffen. Deine Gegner erzählen alleine mit ihrer Erscheinung schon einen Teil der Geschichte. Und so bildet sich im Kopf des Spielers eine Ganz eigene Geschichte, welche er tatsächlich erlebt.
Natürlich trägt auch eine gelungene Story zum Spielfluss bei, wenn diese Jedoch dem eigentlichen Gameplay schadet (Quick-Time-Spam) empfinde ich sie ehr als Kontraproduktiv.

Alles in allem würde ich mir wünschen das Filme und Videospiele weider mehr getrennt werden. Das eigentliche Spielen rückt immer weiter in den Hintergrund und weicht für eine Cineastische inszenierung im Story-Schlauch.

@TE: Du könntest dir auch mal die Uncharted-Reihe angucken. Is zwar PS3 exklusiv, bietet jedoch gutes Indiana Jones feeling.


----------



## Tikume (19. März 2013)

Wenn es darum geht eine Geschichte zu erzählen, finde ich Grafik nicht unbedingt entscheidend.
Sieht man z.B. bei To The Moon.


----------



## Desdinova (19. März 2013)

Ich fand Alan Wake sehr gut, was Grafik und Story betrifft. Ebenfalls eine mitreißende Story bietet The Walking Dead, das zwar grafisch unspektakulär ist, aber mit den reduzierten Mitteln trotzdem eine dichte Atmosphäre erzeugt.


----------



## Knallfix (19. März 2013)

Interaktive Filme?
Dachte das Genre ist seit spätestens Ende der 1990er tot?
Als alles und jeder, vom Filmstudio bis zur alteingesessen Größe in der Spielebranche, versuchte Spiel und Film auf die CD-Rom zu packen und damit in 90% der Fälle kläglich scheiterte.


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Interaktive Filme (Spiele) gibt es ja mittlerweile einige. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich das ziemlich cool finde.
Ich liebe Kino und ich liebe Games und außerdem passt beides perfekt zusammen.

Sehe dabei aber keine Gefahr, dass darunter das Gameplay leidet. Es gibt immer noch genug Spiele die auf Videosequenzen bzw. das Drumherum sch***en und das wird in Zukunft auch so bleiben. Filmspiele, wie ich sie jetzt mal nennen würde, sind halt nur für eine spezielle Art von Gaming-Fans geeignet.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2013)

Zu dem thema kommt mir nur Mass Effect 2 in den sinn. das video nachdem das omega portal durchstossen wurde, ist einfach nur oscar verdächtig.
best action movie in a game -> ever.
vorallem wenn man vom schiff nur die waffen verbessert hat.

allgemein möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich riesige super gepanzerte spezial gegner lieber in einem action cutscene video mit ein paar knöpfen zum drücken ausschalte, als minutenlanges draufballern und ausweichen. mass effect 1 der endboss z.B. war eine qual.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Bei dem Topic dachte ich erst es ging um die Welle der interaktiven Filmchen, die in den 90ern den Markt ersäufen wollte, als jeder Mist in irgendwelche interaktiven Filmchen in 320x240er Auflösung und schlimmeres gepresst werden musste. 

Aber die Entwicklung in Richtung "Drücke nur noch einen Knopf, den wir dir anzeigen, ansonsten war es das mit spielerischem Anspruch" finde ich auch bedenklich. Besonders ätzend, wenn dir grad mitten im Spiel die Kontrolle aus der Hand gerissen wird, weil die Spielfigur plötzlich selbstständig in eine Sequenz übergeht...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei dem Topic dachte ich erst es ging um die Welle der interaktiven Filmchen, die in den 90ern den Markt ersäufen wollte, als jeder Mist in irgendwelche interaktiven Filmchen in 320x240er Auflösung und schlimmeres gepresst werden musste.



Ach komm schon. Sag mir ins Gesicht, dass dir die B-Movie-Cutscenes aus Command & Conquer nicht gefallen haben. 
(Ja ich weiß, welche Spiele eigentlich gemeint sind)


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ach komm schon. Sag mir ins Gesicht, dass dir die B-Movie-Cutscenes aus Command & Conquer nicht gefallen haben.
> (Ja ich weiß, welche Spiele eigentlich gemeint sind)



Die Spiele meinte ich gar nicht.
Besonders gern wurde das Prinzip bei Railshootern verwendet. Ich werfe mal "Sega CD", 3DO und Jaguar  in den Raum


----------



## bkeleanor (4. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber die Entwicklung in Richtung "Drücke nur noch einen Knopf, den wir dir anzeigen, ansonsten war es das mit spielerischem Anspruch" finde ich auch bedenklich. Besonders ätzend, wenn dir grad mitten im Spiel die Kontrolle aus der Hand gerissen wird, weil die Spielfigur plötzlich selbstständig in eine Sequenz übergeht...



Oh ja
grad vorgestern erlebt, bei tomb raider. eine meute von sicher 20 typen die gerade was schlimmes tun wollen. ich hätte eigentlich ein maschinengewehr...aber die cutscene wollte ja umbedingt den bogen benutzen. logisch das ich auf die fresse bekomme.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Spiele meinte ich gar nicht.



Ich verweiße auf die Klammer


----------

